# Decent Airbrush for good price



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey guys,

a lot of you newbies have posted about where to get a good, fairly cheap airbrush....well, go to hobby lobby and get an Iwata Neo. The gravity feed is $59.99 and with their almost everyday 40% off coupon...you can get this brush for around $35. Comes with two paint cups and is built fairly well. It is not built by Iwata, but is built for them by another company, but it is good enough for them to put their name on it. The claim to fame for this brush is that is said to perform with lower psi...???? I only used it for a couple of minutes at my buddies house and it seems to work pretty nice for a $35 gun. Check em out...http://www.iwata-medea.com/index.php/products/neo_cn or you can go to you tube and there is a few videos on them.

Rod


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Would love to try the this. The 3.5 mm needle should be a versatile choice.


----------

